# ACNH - Suggestions for town names <3



## cocobun (Mar 1, 2020)

hi everyone! lately, i've been searching high & low after some cute town names, and i thought i could share some of them as i found similar threads useful before.  ps! some contain norwegian or foreign words so don't feel confused, i'll be explaining 'em next to the word :3 and i'll be updating the thread irregularly, so feel free to check it every now and then! (｡•̀ᴗ-)✧

PLANT BASED

bobatree / boba
pineapple
grönska (greenery that radiates beauty in swedish)
cocoon
solsikkeby (sunflower town!) 
flower hut
bjørnebær (blackberry, but directly translated it's bear berry)
kirsebær (cherry)
appelsin (orange)
mushroom (my current acnl town name haha)
primrose
honeydew
kamilla
sommerfugl / butterfly
edelgrønn / evergreen
moss / mose
basilikum (basil)
lucky clover
clover
lime
petal fortune
ekorn (squirrel)
leafling
rosebud
pine

WEATHER RELATED

morgonsol (morningsun in Swedish) 
frostkiss
frostbite
mistpeak (previous acnl town name)
raindrops / regndråper
downpour
golden hour
mist
måneskinn (moonlight)
midnatt (midnight)
solskinn / sunshine
dawn
shimmer
dewdrop

SPECIFICALLY SEA

shell town 
coral reef
corsola (pokemon reference !) 
sjøhest / seahorse
sjøgress / seaweed
kelp
blue betta (loona reference!)
utopia (hinapia reference !)
lilypad
lil' oasis

GLAMOROUS

bliss
kitsune
idyll (swedish for a very harmonious and paradise-like place!)
eden
rose quartz
perfume
glamour / glamoure
symphony
melody
ethereal
поцелуемся (let's kiss in russian) 
поцелий(kiss) 
pastelbell(s) 

A LIL' QUIRKY

honeycomb
ursa
yogurt
honeybee
bearpaw
pipou (cute/adorable in French) 
glitterbomb
sugarush / sugarrush
loff (loaf) / sugarloaf
poncho
nusselig (extremely adorable)
dust bunny (sounds odd yet cute??)
fant?me (ghost in french)
milky way
buttons
nyoom
mjau (meow) 
pocky
bonbon

UNSPECIFIED

melis
heartfelt
mishka (bear/teddybear in russian)
brevdua /brevduen (letter pigeon/ homing pigeon)
biscuits
postcard
disneyland
macaroon / makron
riceball
heartbeat
ikanaide ("dont go" in japanese)
kitai (sounds cute !! means china in russian)
hideaway
faded
adding "pia" or "topia" after a short word !
adding " lil' " or "Little" before a short word !

FANDOM REFERENCES (kpop, anime & games)

dreamcatcher (dreamcatcher reference!)
bling bling (jonghyun reference !)
dazzle (weki meki reference !)
vaniville (pokemon xy reference !)
glass bead (gfriend reference !) 
memoria (gfriend reference !)
ponyo (ghibli reference !) 
lyra (fairy tail reference !)
umpa umpa (red velvet reference !)
red velvet (red velvet reference !)
promise (fromis_9 reference !)
flavor / flavore / flavour / flavoure (partly reference to red velvet !)
tiki taka (weki meki reference !)
forgotten (forgotton anne game reference !)

i've been editing this for some time now, and i'm starting to add names for towns that can seem odd! just wanna tip by saying you can also use these for your characters! (like lime, buttons, lyra, ect.)

i am currently between ekorn, leafling, lilypad, raindrops, and lil' oasis myself! (m' considering using lyra for my character, but who knows what i will decide on in the end..)
please let me know if you find any of these useful or even just inspiring! i'd love to hear!! ٩(｡•́‿•̀｡)۶


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2020)

those are all very cute! seems like you've put a lot of thought into these, hehe. do you know what you want to name your island yet? i'm struggling with making a decision


----------



## fink (Mar 1, 2020)

My top 3 from your choices:

- Lilypad
- Symphony
- Shimmer

bonus pick- Melody

You've got great taste  Lyra would go great with Symphony and Melody because it sounds like lyric. Maybe draw names out of a hat, you have so many good choices.


----------



## cocobun (Mar 1, 2020)

*reply to visibleghost & fink !*



visibleghost said:


> those are all very cute! seems like you've put a lot of thought into these, hehe. do you know what you want to name your island yet? i'm struggling with making a decision



thank you so much visibleghost!! <3 and i have, i really enjoy coming up with names and looking around for inspo to use for names! (fun fact i get the most of my ideas while i'm about to fall asleep... my trick to make it stay in my brain till i wake up is to think about it a couple of times and really concentrate about it! which usually does the trick haha  )

anyhow! i  t h i n k... that i've more or less narrowed it down to lilypad, ekorn or leafling! they're all so cute... betcha i'll be using 30minutes at the start screen just trying to figure out which one itll be once the game is here hehe



fink said:


> My top 3 from your choices:
> 
> - Lilypad
> - Symphony
> ...



thank youuuu veryyy much finkie!! <3 it means a lot hehe.. Symphony/Melody with Lyra would sound so good, what a great idea you have there! i actually hadn't thought about that before.. so i got something more to consider now hahah. i am pretty sure i'll end up restarting atleast once, so maybe i'll be able to use it then? PS: i agree with lilypad, she's best girl uwu


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

those are definitely cute!! my favourites are downpour, symphony, forgotten, ekorn and leafling!


----------



## cocobun (Mar 2, 2020)

*reply to faiiry <3*



faiiry said:


> those are definitely cute!! my favourites are downpour, symphony, forgotten, ekorn and leafling!



aww i'm so happy you like them! <3 waah great, i'm so happy glad you liked downpour and forgotten !!


----------

